# Nissan Axxess Starter Removal



## deckard (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello everyone new to the site
Used the search function and found some info
Just wanted to be sure
The starter is located close to the passenger side on the rear of the motor below the intake manifold?
Starter removal is best done from the bottom?
Just two bolts?
Anyone have a diagram?
I know that I am new here but is it possible to add an Axxess section?
Thanks in advance to everyone


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

deckard said:


> Hello everyone new to the site
> Used the search function and found some info
> Just wanted to be sure
> The starter is located close to the passenger side on the rear of the motor below the intake manifold?
> ...



what type of nissan do you have?


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

LONDONDERRY said:


> what type of nissan do you have?


Uh, wow, the title of the thread says "NISSAN AXXESS":newbie:


----------

